# Telehansa will keine Postfachadresse



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen nervt mich dieser Verein durch anrufe auf mein "stillgelegtes" Handy, ich solle angeblich einen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch genommen haben.

Das freudige daran:
*Dieses Handy befindet sich seit einigen Wochen in der "MessageTime", und kann keine Telefonate mehr führen.*

Als ich nun von einem Mitarbeiter angerufen wurde, um meine Adresse zu nennen, habe ich meine Postfachadresse nennen wollen.
Diese wollte man nicht annehmen, und belästigt mich nun mit dauerenden Anrufen.

Was kann ich tun ?  

Anzeige schön und gut, aber dadurch wird die Belätistigung auch nicht abnehmen.

Bin irgendwie am Ende.

Liebe Grüße
Harald


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Adonis schrieb:
			
		

> Das freudige daran:
> *Dieses Handy befindet sich seit einigen Wochen in der "MessageTime", und kann keine Telefonate mehr führen.*
> ......
> Was kann ich tun ?



Frage : soll das Handy endgültig  stillgelegt werden oder wiederbelebt werden? 

Im ersten Fall:  es gibt einen Ausschalter am Handy...

K.


----------



## Teleton (3 Dezember 2004)

Wenn Du Deine Adr. rausrückst bekommst Du nur noch lästige Bettelbriefe  die sind doch weniger störend


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Kannitverstan schrieb:
			
		

> Frage : soll das Handy endgültig  stillgelegt werden oder wiederbelebt
> werden? Im ersten Fall:  es gibt einen Ausschalter am Handy...
> K.



Hallo,

nun, das Handy soll eigentlich noch weiterhin genutzt werden, und
irgendwann einmal, ich denke noch in diesem Jahr, wird es auch wieder
mit Guthaben aufgefüllt werden.

Nur wenn die mit Ihren lästigen Anrufen den apparat blockieren, siehts
echt übel aus..... 

LG
Harald


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Wenn mal so ein Anruf zu einem Zeitpunkt kommt, an dem Du etwas freie Zeit hast, würde ich den in eine längere Diskussion verwickeln. Das Thema ist dabei wahlfrei und kann von Sinn und Unsinn einer Gewichtsbegrenzung für Ex-Bundeskanzler, der Auswirkung von Klosteinfarben auf das Spülgeräusch über die Frage, ob die lila Haare von der Nachbargöre ein Spiegelbild der heutigen Jugend sind bis hin zur rechtlichen Zulässigkeit von Postfachadressen zur Rechnungszustellung reichen - laß Dir einfach was einfallen. Früher oder später werden die merken, daß ein Anruf von Festnetz zu Mobil mehr als 10€/h kostet und dadurch die Gewinnspanne sinkt, mal von den Nerven des Anrufers ganz zu schweigen. 

Das ist mein erprobtes Rezept zum Umgang mit Cold Callern (wenns gerade mal nicht passt, lasse ich die später nochmal anrufen); hat sich übrigens auch im Umgang mit den Zeugen Jehovas bewährt (da wirkt es verstärkend, die Mädels vor der Haustüre stehen zu lassen). 

Viel Erfolg, Jörg (der sich manchmal darüber ärgert, JW und CCs fast vollständig abgewimmelt zu haben - manchmal habe ich soviel Spaß mit denen gehabt...  )


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Irgendwie muss ich mich am Samstag verwählt haben (als ich in Hamburg jemanden anrufen wollte), heute morgen bekam ich jedenfalls einen Anruf der ATS Telecom, die mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis senden wollten. Ich erklärte der Dame, das ich mich verwählt hätte und dafür keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bräuchte, bzw ja von meinem Provider einen bekommen würde. Dannn versuchte die nette Dame zu argumentieren, das ich, um zukünftiges Verwählen zu vermeiden, doch meine Nummer für diesen Anschluss sperren lassen solle, und sie dafür meine Adresse brauchte. Tja, auch da hatte sie Pech, meinen Namen und Adresse gibt es am Telefon nicht (...darf ich ihnen leider nicht sagen, Datenschutz, sie wissen schon... ). Die Tante tabste wie eine Katze um den heißen Brei rum, um irgendwie meine Adresse rauszubekommen. Herrlich, ich hätte mich vor Lachen am Boden wälzen können. 

Am Ende meinte sie, das sie das weitergeben würde, und das ich wieder von dieser Firma hören würde. Genial, ich kann es nicht erwarten. Mal sehen, wann der nächste Anruf kommt.


----------

